# Wird Zubehör etc. mitgeliefert?



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Kann wir jemand sagen ob ich bei Hardwareversand das Zubehör(etc.) der einzelnen Teile mitgeliefert bekommen wenn ich ein sys. mit zusammenbau bestelle?


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Was verstehst du unter zubehör?


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter zubehör?



ich glaube er meint Schrauben, Wärmeleitpaste und so...

Aber wenn du mit zusammenbau bestellst, kriegst du den Computer schon fertig montiert. Alle Teile sind schon richtig zusammen gebaut


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter zubehör?


Naja z.B. eine Sli-Brücke beim Mainboard oder die Gebrauchsanweisungen. So in die Richtung etwa.


----------



## Xairon (5. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, da wirst du besser und komponenter beraten, wenn du bei HWS direkt anfrägst.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint Schrauben, Wärmeleitpaste und so...
> 
> Aber wenn du mit zusammenbau bestellst, kriegst du den Computer schon fertig montiert. Alle Teile sind schon richtig zusammen gebaut


Schon klar, ich meine auch die Teile die nicht verbaut werden konnten aber bei den einzelnen Produkten als Zubehör dabei waren.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Naja z.B. eine Sli-Brücke beim Mainboard oder die Gebrauchsanweisungen. So in die Richtung etwa.


Also handbuch mit windows Key müsstest du bekommen vielleicht auch noch ein Sata stecker und di gebrauchsanweisung vom main bord .... müsstest du auch bekommen.

Was zur hölle ist eine Sli-Brücke? Ich bin jetzt nicht grade Mr.Noob was computer angeht aber das hab ich noch nie gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was zur hölle ist eine Sli-Brücke? Ich bin jetzt nicht grade Mr.Noob was computer angeht aber das hab ich noch nie gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die verbindung die man zum Sli´n (Neues Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )braucht. Also um zwei Grakas von nVidia zuverbinden.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was zur hölle ist eine Sli-Brücke? Ich bin jetzt nicht grade Mr.Noob was computer angeht aber das hab ich noch nie gehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du 2 einzelne Grafikkarten zu einem SLI/Crossfireverband zusammen fügen willst musst du diese über eine SLI/Crossfirebrücke mit einander verbinden. Damit sie direkt miteinander kommunizieren können


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Alle Kabel, die du brauchst, liegen dem Mainboard bei. Das war bei mir bisher immer so und ich baue meine Rechner schon seit Ewigkeiten selbst zusammen.
Die Brücken für dein Mainboard liegen dem Gehäuse bei. Auch das war immer so. Schrauben für Mainboard und Laufwerke liegen auch dem Gehäuse bei.
DVI auf COM-Adapter liegt normal der Graka bei, aber nicht immer. Meist braucht den auch keiner mehr, außer man hat noch Röhre.

Einzig eine SLI-Brücke ist nicht zwingend vorhanden.

Der Rest liegt bei, dir wird es an nichts fehlen. Nimmst du einen Boxed-Kühler, ist hier die Wärmeleitpaste schon aufgetragen. Bei teuren Ersatzlüftern liegt meist eine Wärmeleitpaste bei (meist Billigprodukt). Hier also am besten noch was ordentliches bestellen.

Das war es aber dann auch schon.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Alle Kabel, die du brauchst, liegen dem Mainboard bei. Das war bei mir bisher immer so und ich baue meine Rechner schon seit Ewigkeiten selbst zusammen.
> Die Brücken für dein Mainboard liegen dem Gehäuse bei. Auch das war immer so. Schrauben für Mainboard und Laufwerke liegen auch dem Gehäuse bei.
> DVI auf COM-Adapter liegt normal der Graka bei, aber nicht immer. Meist braucht den auch keiner mehr, außer man hat noch Röhre.
> 
> ...


Wie schauts mit Software aus?


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2009)

Also es ist in der Regel alles dabei, was du gekauft hast. Dazu gehören die Kartons der einzelnen Hardwareteile, Software und Dokumentationen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also es ist in der Regel alles dabei, was du gekauft hast. Dazu gehören die Kartons der einzelnen Hardwareteile, Software und Dokumentationen.


Das wollt ich wissen. Danke schön!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Januar 2009)

Falls du das betriebssystem meinst, das muss soweit ich weiß extra bestellt werden


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Treiber der Grafikkarte liegt der Graka bei. Immer! Meist holt man sich aber eh gleich den aktuellen von der Homepage. Die Chipsatztreiber liegen dem Mainboard bei. Ebenfalls immer! Mehr brauchst du nicht.

Je nach Board musst du dir vielleicht noch den Realtek-Codec vom Netz laden, den die aktuellen ATI-Karten für den integrierten Soundchip benötigen, falls du ATI möchtest.

Da die meisten Boards aber Onboard-Sound haben (zu 99% Realtek Soundchip), landet der Realtek-Treiber gleich mit der Installation des Chipssatz-Treibers auf deiner Platte. Ausnahmen gibt es hier z.b. bei Asrock-Boards. Mehr brauchst du nicht.

Nach der Installation der Chipssatztreiber hast du Zugang zum Internet und kannst dir die restlichen Sachen holen. Bei Vista wirst du nicht mal die Chipssatztreiber brauchen, um Internetzugang zu erlangen. Nichts destotrotz empfiehlt sich trotzdem natürlich die Installation der mitgelieferten Chipsatztreiber, da Vista sonst nur die Standard-Controller aktiviert.

Worauf du noch achten solltest: Wenn du deine SATA-Platten nativ betreiben willst, dann stelle vor der Installation im Bios auf AHCI, sonst emulieren deine SATA-Platten nur IDE. Das muss vor der Vista-Installation passieren. 

Installierst du XP, dann wirst du bei der Installation des OS mittels F6 und Diskette die entsprechenden Fremdtreiber einspielen müssen, solltest du AHCI konfigurieren. Eine derartige Treiber-Diskette lässt sich meist erstellen, in dem man mit der mitgelieferten Chipssatz-CD bootet. 

Dort kannst du dann die Treiberdiskette erstellen, welche du dann bei der Installation von Windows XP einspielen musst.

Willst du auch Raid konfigurieren?


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Worauf du noch achten solltest: Wenn du deine SATA-Platten nativ betreiben willst, dann stelle vor der Installation im Bios auf AHCI, sonst emulieren deine SATA-Platten nur IDE. Das muss vor der Vista-Installation passieren.
> 
> Installierst du XP, dann wirst du bei der Installation des OS mittels F6 und Diskette die entsprechenden Fremdtreiber einspielen müssen, solltest du AHCI konfigurieren. Eine derartige Treiber-Diskette lässt sich meist erstellen, in dem man mit der mitgelieferten Chipssatz-CD bootet.
> 
> ...


Nein ich will kein RAid konfigurieren bin mir noch nicht mal sicher ob ich selbst zusammen baue oder nicht. Kann mir da jemand was sagen wie "schwer" das ist? Bin ein ziemlicher Neuling auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Nein ich will kein RAid konfigurieren bin mir noch nicht mal sicher ob ich selbst zusammen baue oder nicht. Kann mir da jemand was sagen wie "schwer" das ist? Bin ein ziemlicher Neuling auf dem Gebiet.




Fast alles ist Farbig Markiert und passt nur an einen Stecker rein.Schwer ist was anderes ^^
Und die kleinen Stecker die du zum booten brauchst etc steht alles im Handbuch vom Mainboard was wie wohingehört


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Als Neuling wirst du schon einige Zeit dran sitzen , aber mit Handbuch / "Fachbuch/zeitschrift" solltest du es hinkriegen.

Aber wenn du die 20&#8364; (falls du bei Hardwareversand bestellst) übrig hast können sie dir das auch einfach abnehmen =]_


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2009)

Also es kommt drauf an was für ein Mainboard du hast. Bei meinem ist es sehr einfach. Bei mir ist es egal wo und an welchen Anschluss ich die Festplatten dranhänge. Der Raidcontroller hat sozusagen ein eigenes Bios. Das wird auf dem Bildschirm beim Start angezeigt. In diesem Bios stelle ich dann den Raidverbund ein und sage ihm nimm dazu Festplatte 1 & 3. Dann speichert man das nur noch in dem Bios und startet den Rechner neu.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Als Neuling wirst du schon einige Zeit dran sitzen , aber mit Handbuch / "Fachbuch/zeitschrift" solltest du es hinkriegen.
> 
> Aber wenn du die 20€ (falls du bei Hardwareversand bestellst) übrig hast können sie dir das auch einfach abnehmen =]_


An den 20 Euro sollte es wenn auch nicht scheitern. Es geht eher darum das ich kein DVD-Brenner mitbestelle sondern meinen alten benutze also müsste ich das Ding sowieso aufmachen. Ausserdem stelle ich mir den Zusammenbau lustig vor.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also es kommt drauf an was für ein Mainboard du hast. Bei meinem ist es sehr einfach. Bei mir ist es egal wo und an welchen Anschluss ich die Festplatten dranhänge. Der Raidcontroller hat sozusagen ein eigenes Bios. Das wird auf dem Bildschirm beim Start angezeigt. In diesem Bios stelle ich dann den Raidverbund ein und sage ihm nimm dazu Festplatte 1 & 3. Dann speichert man das nur noch in dem Bios und startet den Rechner neu.


Asus P6t Deluxe wird das MB sein.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Du kannst nicht viel falsch machen. Verpolen ist nicht mehr möglich, einzig noch beim Anschluss der Leds, Power-/ oder Resettaste vom Gehäuse.
Wie du diese ansteckst, ist im Handbuch des Mainboards beschrieben, Pluspol und Masse sind gekennzeichnet.

Desweiteren ist es oft auch ein bisschen tricky, die Frontspeaker vom Gehäuse anzustecken. Braucht aber meist eh keine Sau mehr. Und falls doch, so findet man auch hier eine Beschreibung im Handbuch.

Alles andere ist kinderleicht. Den ATX-Stecker kannst du nicht vertauschen, Strom für CPU ist auch offensichtlich und kann nicht vertauscht werden.
Die Stromzufuhr vom Netzteil zu den Laufwerken ist ebenfalls sofort zu erkennen und kann nicht vertauscht werden.

Wenn du auschließlich SATA-Komponenten verbaust, so kannst du auch hier nichts falsch machen. Das ist eine Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung von den Laufwerken zum Mainboard. Verwechslung ausgeschlossen. Manchmal haben die Mainboards mehrere Controller, z.b. auch zwei Raidcontroller. Hier musst du im Handbuch halt nachschlagen, was wohin gehört und auch im Bios entsprechend einstellen.

Solltest du IDE-Laufwerke verbauen, so ist hier ggbf. darauf zu achten, daß die Laufwerke am IDE-Bus (max. zwei Stück) richtig gejumpert werden.
Ob du davon zwangsläufig in einer Anleitung was findest, ist zweifelhaft.

Im Internet aber sehr wohl

Der Rest ist alles sehr einfach. PCI-Express ist auch sofort als solches zu erkennen und kann nur dort eingesteckt werden. Das Einbauen der Komponenten geht auch leicht von der Hand.

Etwas Fummelarbeit kann der Kühler sein, je nachdem, welche Einbaumethode der von dir gewählte Kühler vorsieht.

Vorsicht ist nur beim Einbau der CPU geboten. Auch hier liegt eine Anleitung bei, die ausreichend ist. Unbedingt erst verinnerlichen, bevor du die CPU in die Hand nimmst.

Bilder zum Auftragen der Wärmeleitpaste findest du im Netz. An denen kannst du dich orientieren.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Joa , so ist das.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch gleich die richtige Karte für dich entdeckt

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a392101.html

Die erste Geforce in 55 nm^^

Edit: Nimm sie doch nicht, gerade nen Test gelesen, soll scheiße sein


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Wieso sind Nvidia Karten immer so schön °.°.. :-/_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Die His 4850 ist auch schön


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Ja , meine SonicDualEdition auch , aber der rest nich so wirklich <.<

Die Leadtek etc sind auch schön _


----------



## Shefanix (5. Januar 2009)

Also schön auf den Bilder ja, aber wenn sie dann hier sind... Meine 9800GT fand ich so geil wie die auffem Bild aussah und als ich sie dann hier hatte war nur lieblos son Lüfter draufgeklatscht ohne diese Weiße drumherum, schade eigentlich.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich habe auch gleich die richtige Karte für dich entdeckt
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a392101.html
> 
> ...


Ich hatte sowieso vor ne neue 260er zunehmen.
Kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wann der beste Zeitpunkt wäre ein Core i7 sys. zubestellen?(wegen den Ram/MB Preisen)

Jetztiges sys.
CPU:Core-i7-920 Box
MB: Asus P&T Deluxe
Ram: 6GB Trippel-Kit Take-MS 1066
Gehäuse:Thermaltake V9 VJ40001W2Z
NT: Xilence Power 500 Watt
Graka:EVGA e-Geforce GTX 260 SC "Superclocked" 55nm, 896MB
Festplatte:Samsung HD642JJ 640GB SATA II

Preis:1029,36

Bei der Graka bin ich mir noch nicht sicher genauso wie bei der Ram.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich wuerde auf jeden Fall warten bis die neuen AMD-Prozessoren da sind, denn dann duerfte sich wahrscheinlich bei den Prozessorpreisen nochmal bissl was bewegen...


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Und das Netzteil kommt mir nen bissl "schwach" vor , die Firma ist glaub ich nicht so wie OCZ / BeQuiet etc..?_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Der CoreI7 wird wohl nicht so bald im Preis sinken. Genauso wenig, wie die Preise für Chipsätze. Am ehersten vielleicht noch der DDR3-Ram, aber auch hier kann man nur raten.

Es tut mir im übrigen in der Seele weh, wenn ich sehe, was du diesem Luxusrechner für ein Billignetzteil zur Seite stellen willst. 

Die neuen GTX 260 sind im übrigen Schunt, wie ich gerade sagte. 

Lies selbst:

http://ht4u.net/news/19733_nvidia_spart_be...eforce_gtx_260/

Und nimm um Gottes Willen ein ordentliches Netzteil.

Das ist ein Netzteil:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359520.html


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und nimm um Gottes Willen ein ordentliches Netzteil.
> 
> Das ist ein Netzteil:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359520.html



das Xilence hat nichtmal 80+% oder sehe ich das falsch?

das ist schon lustig: am netzteil sparen, welches dann 10 mal mehr Strom kostet als die Anschaffung des teueren gekostet hätte...Energie scheint immer noch nicht teuer genug zu sein.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Und das Netzteil kommt mir nen bissl "schwach" vor , die Firma ist glaub ich nicht so wie OCZ / BeQuiet etc..?_



Klar ist das Ding unzureichend. Schau dir mal die 12V-Schiene an. Der Nehalem nimmt ja noch bei weitem mehr Strom, als der Core2Duo, wenn er erstmal auf Touren kommt. Man stellt einer Luxus-CPU doch kein derartigen Schunt zur Seite.

@Te: Irgendwo hier im Forum hab ich noch nen Link rumfliegen, da kannst du lesen, auf was man bei Netzteilen achten muss und wie wichtig ein stabiles Netzteil für die Komponenten ist. Oder du googelst mal ein bisschen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Klar ist das Ding unzureichend. Schau dir mal die 12V-Schiene an. Der Nehalem nimmt ja noch bei weitem mehr Strom, als der Core2Duo, wenn er erstmal auf Touren kommt. Man stellt einer Luxus-CPU doch kein derartigen Schunt zur Seite.
> 
> @Te: Irgendwo hier im Forum hab ich noch nen Link rumfliegen, da kannst du lesen, auf was man bei Netzteilen achten muss und wie wichtig ein stabiles Netzteil für die Komponenten ist. Oder du googelst mal ein bisschen.


So hab jetzt ein anderes NT genommen. Noch ne Frage: SOll ich wirklich 6Gb RAm nehmen oder reichen auch 4?


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

So gefaellt mir das: Da wird fuer anstaendige Netzteile gestimmt und sogar aufs 80PLUS-Zertifikat wird hingewiesen. Vielleicht hat die ewige Missionsarbeit ja doch ein paar kleine unbedeutende Spuren hinterlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Vielleicht sinken nach Einfuehrung des PhenomII die i7-Preise nicht - aber vielleicht bekommt man dann fuer weniger Geld ein vergleichbares System...


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> So hab jetzt ein anderes NT genommen. Noch ne Frage: SOll ich wirklich 6Gb RAm nehmen oder reichen auch 4?



normal reichen auch 4 GB, da die 32bitstruktur der meisten Spiele eh nur 2 GB aktiv nutzen können. Aber wenn schon mehr als 4gb würd ich gleich auf 8gb gehen



Ogil schrieb:


> So gefaellt mir das: Da wird fuer anstaendige Netzteile gestimmt und sogar aufs 80PLUS-Zertifikat wird hingewiesen. Vielleicht hat die ewige Missionsarbeit ja doch ein paar kleine unbedeutende Spuren hinterlassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nunja, ich bin zZ in Mission Stromsparen unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Server wird mittlweile über ein Druckernetzteil von 40Watt stabil betrieben und mein Spiele PC schluckt inkl. Monitor auch nur 250Watt im Peak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max der Orc (5. Januar 2009)

Folgende Werte sollte ein gutes Netzteil für den Durchschnitts-PC haben:

3.3 volt = 20 A ( für ältere Systeme z.B. AthlonXP eher 25A)
._5 volt = 30 A ( mehr kann nicht schaden, vor allem bei älteren Systemen)
12 volt = 20 A ( besser 25 A oder 2 getrennte 12V-Leitungen á 20A)


----------



## Hans Würstchen (5. Januar 2009)

Denkt ihr der Preis fällt noch auf +-900Euro? Ich bin jetzt bei 1011,85 mit 4 gb ram und gutem Netzteil.


----------



## Shurkien (5. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ja , meine SonicDualEdition auch , aber der rest nich so wirklich <.<
> 
> Die Leadtek etc sind auch schön _




Gainward o:


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Vielleicht sinken nach Einfuehrung des PhenomII die i7-Preise nicht - aber vielleicht bekommt man dann fuer weniger Geld ein vergleichbares System...



Vergleichbar von der Technik, ja. In Sachen Leistung bin ich skeptisch, laß mich aber auch gerne überraschen und würde mich für AMD auch freuen. Nicht zuletzt auch aus Eigennutz.

Nach letzten Einschätzungen wird das Niveau eines AMD 940 in etwa bei einem Intel 9550 liegen. Aber wir werden es ja bald wissen.

@TE: Du könntest auch 3x1GB nehmen. Das würde gut passen. Der Nehalem unterstützt Triple-Channel, kann also alle drei gleichzeitig ansprechen, weswegen 3 Riegel hier von Vorteil wären. Unterm Strich ist es aber für dich als normaler User relativ unerheblich. 

Du hast ohnehin Bandbreite wie blöd und Dualchannel bringt in Spielen auch nicht wirklich was, wie ich mal gelesen habe. Aber wenn er es schon hat, warum nicht nutzen?

Drei GB reichen immo völlig und DDR3 ist eh noch sauteuer, also würde ich 3x1 GB nehmen.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Drei GB reichen immo völlig und DDR3 ist eh noch sauteuer, also würde ich 3x1 GB nehmen.



Ach, der nimmt schon DDR3...hatte ich jetzt so nicht realisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, dann würd ich auch 3GB oder max. 4gb sagen. Wobei ich mich frage wofür man jetzt schon DDR3 braucht *g*


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein Nehalem

Bei dem ist einiges anders, als bei einem Core2Duo.^^


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Die verbindung die man zum Sli´n (Neues Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






LoLTroll schrieb:


> Wenn du 2 einzelne Grafikkarten zu einem SLI/Crossfireverband zusammen fügen willst musst du diese über eine SLI/Crossfirebrücke mit einander verbinden. Damit sie direkt miteinander kommunizieren können


Achso wider was gelernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

Nur so nebenbei , damit ich keinen neuen Thread eröfnnen muss:

Welches Netzteil koennt ihr mir fuern 8400 und ne 1gb powercolor 4870 empfehlen?
Hab mal n paar rausgesucht.
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...81&agid=240
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...33&agid=240
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...05&agid=240


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

Nur so nebenbei , damit ich keinen neuen Thread eröfnnen muss:

Welches Netzteil koennt ihr mir fuern 8400 und ne 1gb powercolor 4870 empfehlen?
Hab mal n paar rausgesucht.
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...81&agid=240
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...33&agid=240
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...05&agid=240

ach scheisse buffed war iwie kurz down hab n doppelpost gemacht-.-
wie loesch ich des?


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Also ich würde nen BeQuiet 550W nehmen , hab ich selber und ich hör es garnicht aufdrehen.. hab auch nen E8400 und ne 1GB 4870 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Klick mich!  

Oder du bleibst bei dem 600W wenns nicht zu teuer ist =]_


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also ich würde nen BeQuiet 550W nehmen , hab ich selber und ich hör es garnicht aufdrehen.. hab auch nen E8400 und ne 1GB 4870
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja bei welchem 600er?
da sind 3-.-
des be quiet habch auch schon euberlegt sieht aber so langweilig aus...


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Billig und sehr gut:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359520.html

Das hier hab ich selber:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a300327.html

Genug Leistung, super Qualität, Kabelmanagement, sehr leise und eine Lüftersteuerung für 3 Gehäuselüfter, die auch super ihren Dienst verrichtet.
Wenn du keine Lüftersteuerung brauchst, dann das obige OCZ.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Ich meinte das BeQuiet 600W , oder halt das 550er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw , es ist nicht so grau wie da abgebildet sondern glänzend.

Aber wenn du wirklich aufregendes haben willst ->  Klick mich!  _


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

Naja ich hab keine Ahnung was Lüftersteuerung ist:/
Werd mir des Antec 900 holn.
Welches NT empfiehlt ihr mir dafür?


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Also ich hab wie gesagt das BeQuiet drin in nem Antec 1200 und ich find es sieht gut drin aus , aber wenn du nen völlig schwarzes haben willst , was bei dem Gehäuse natürlich super aussieht - nimm das erste von Klos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Also ich hab wie gesagt das BeQuiet drin in nem Antec 1200 und ich find es sieht gut drin aus , aber wenn du nen völlig schwarzes haben willst , was bei dem Gehäuse natürlich super aussieht - nimm das erste von Klos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



....gibs leider bei HWV net, wo ich mir Anfang Feb. den PC dann bestellen werd...


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Dann das StealthXStream =]_


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Bin ich der einzige, der den PC nur als Gebrauchsgegenstand sieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich mein BeQuiet 420W NT gekauft hab, hab ich gefragt ob es das auch ohne blaues Leuchten gibt (Mein PC steht inner Niesche, ist also nicht zu sehen). Hat der mich entrüstet angesehen und gesagt, dass man sowas "langweiliges" nicht mehr führt...


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der den PC nur als Gebrauchsgegenstand sieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, manche Leute bleiben/ werden halt alt ;D Kaufste dir ja auch ken Porsche , tauschts die Karosserie aus, und tust ne Karosserie von nem Fiat Uno drauf^^(biegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Soll ich dann des Stealth x tream oder dieses gamexstream ( Leucht-Bonus) nehmen.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Stimmt schon ist "nur" ein Gebrauchsgegenstand , aber wenn man sich nen neuen kompletten Rechner nach Jaaaahren holt , will man natürlich was richtiges =]_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Du musst dir doch darüber im klaren sein, wieviel Gehäuselüfter dein Gehäuse beinhalten wird und wie du die betreiben möchtest. Entweder du nimmst z.b. ein Asus-Board, welches eine Lüftersteuerung für 3 Gehäuselüfter hat, oder du wählst z.b. ein Gigabyte Mainboard, mit welchem du keine Möglichkeit hast, deine Gehäuselüfter über Temparatur zu regeln. In dem Fall wäre es z.b. eine Alternative, die Gehäuselüfter über das Netzteil zu regeln.

Das geht mit bis zu drei Lüftern über das BeQuiet und funktioniert sehr gut.

Lüfter kann man eben am Mainboard anschließen, oder am Netzteil. Beides sollte man aber so wählen, daß man über eine der beiden Komponenten in der Lage ist, die Lüfter temparaturgesteuert zu regeln.

Oder man kaufst sich halt noch eine separate Lüftersteuerung. 

Trifft keines der drei Fälle zu, dann hat man wenn es blöd läuft nen Fön daheim stehen. 

Also plan das lieber jetzt mal entsprechend ein.


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

Ich lass des eh von HWV zusammenbauen.
Machen die das dann auch intelligent, so wie du gesagt hast, Klos, oder einfach Stecker rein und fertig.
Sonst muesste ich des nochmal wenn ich Ihn hab zu Hause aufschrauben und fummeln.

Achja : MB isn p5q pro, ka ob das ne steuerung hat.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Soll ich dann des Stealth x tream oder dieses gamexstream ( Leucht-Bonus) nehmen.
> Achja : MB isn p5q pro, ka ob das ne steuerung hat.


_
Klar , sieht im Antec super geil aus!

Wenns dir nicht zu teuer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jup , ist nen Asus :-)_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der den PC nur als Gebrauchsgegenstand sieht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt auch Leute, für die ist der PC weitaus mehr. Das sind dann Leute, die in solchen Foren rumhängen, wie hier z.b.

Mein PC ist ein optischer Hinkucker, mit Seitenfenster, über welchen man die von mir liebevoll verlegten Kabel und Komponenten sehen kann, welche natürlich blau ausgeleuchtet sind

Und das Ding steht auch nicht im Eck, sondern auf einem von mir eigens angefertigten Holzaltar.

Hab mir sogar schon überlegt, ne Wakü reinzubauen, mit blauer flouriszierender Flüssigkeit, welche ich dann mit einer lila UV-Röhre angestraht hätte

Sieht saugeil aus^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Ich lass des eh von HWV zusammenbauen.
> Machen die das dann auch intelligent, so wie du gesagt hast, Klos, oder einfach Stecker rein und fertig.
> Sonst muesste ich des nochmal wenn ich Ihn hab zu Hause aufschrauben und fummeln.
> 
> Achja : MB isn p5q pro, ka ob das ne steuerung hat.



Ich behaupte, die machen Stecker rein und fertig

Was natürlich nur reine Vermutung ist^^

das p5q pro hat eine Steuerung.


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> _Fullquote.. =]_



_Welches Gehäuse hattest du nochmal Klosilein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

Warte ich weißes:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_...ID=10898imgID=0


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, für die ist der PC weitaus mehr. Das sind dann Leute, die in solchen Foren rumhängen, wie hier z.b.
> 
> Mein PC ist ein optischer Hinkucker, mit Seitenfenster, über welchen man die von mir liebevoll verlegten Kabel und Komponenten sehen kann, welche natürlich blau ausgeleuchtet sind
> 
> ...



Der Blaue-kapuzen -kult schlaegt zurueck:
Sie haben sogar schon einen Altar gebaut


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Wie unfair! >.<

Hast mein Post auf Seite 3 noch gesehen? Also wie gesagt - sieht super aus , und solange du das Geld dafür hast nimm das GameDingsBums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Genau

Und in der Mitte muss man sich jetzt noch meinen CPU-Lüfter vorstellen, der mit einem weißen Licht vier Blitze projeziert

Saugeil


----------



## minimitmit (5. Januar 2009)

Mach ich ja
Hab immo 740 Euronen und die restlichen 60 ( also inkl versand und zusammenbau) schaff ich schon


----------



## Wagga (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe aktuell im PC ein XILENT 600 W Netzteil was ich vom alten übernahm,
aus spargründen, ich fragte damals hier nach, kann notfalls den Thread suchen, und da wurde mir gesagt das NT würde ausreichen.
Das ein XILENT natürlich kein Corsair oder bequiet ist, ist klar, aber es ist so viel ich weiß ein Tochterunternehmen von Levicom.
Sollte es seinen Geist aufgeben, werde ich zu bequiet oder Corsair greifen, sicher ist sicher!
Aber bis jetzt gabs keine Schwierigkeiten, es läuft seit 2007 ca.
Lt. meisterkühler.de zieht der PC aber nur ca. 400 Watt.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Das Xilent ist für einen normalen Standard-PC auch ausreichend. Das es nicht die Effizienz hat, wie etwa ein BeQuiet sollte für den Preis auch klar sein.

Aber einen Nehalem mit GTX260 würde ich daran nicht anstöpseln, so wie es Hans-Würstchen machen wollte

Aber bei normalen 0815-PC's habe ich die Dinger auch schon öfters verbaut und die laufen bis heute noch alle. Geschrottet wurde da noch nichts.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, für die ist der PC weitaus mehr. Das sind dann Leute, die in solchen Foren rumhängen, wie hier z.b.


Also gegen solche Unterstellungen verwehr ich mich! Mein PC ist natuerlich ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und auf so Blink-Kram kann ich gern verzichten. Nur schnell muss er sein und am Besten noch leise. Und natuerlich wird er anstaendig gepflegt. Aber nur ganz selten liebkost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

